# Broadband with no land line



## frunzy (22 Jun 2009)

Hi All,
Just looking at ways of cutting spending, thinking of gettting rid of landline and going for braodband only option,we have a laptop and pc so we want simple reliable broadband that we can use simultaneously, we live near Naas, anyone got any receommedations!


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: Braodband with no land line*

Can you get NTL broadband?

The problem with the mobile ones, is there are much slower than a land/cable broadband, and not that much cheaper. 

I know one guy has got a netbook and is using a 3 sim in it for data only. Thats another thing to consider.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Jun 2009)

*Re: Braodband with no land line*

There are some companies that mount a small reciever on the side of your chimney and you recieve the signal to a unit plugged into your house.

I live in a rural area where Eircom don't have enabled exchanges, so this is our only option. The company I am with is Last Mile Broadband.


----------



## zealot (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Braodband with no land line*



AlbacoreA said:


> Can you get NTL broadband?
> 
> The problem with the mobile ones, is there are much slower than a land/cable broadband, and not that much cheaper.
> 
> I know one guy has got a netbook and is using a 3 sim in it for data only. Thats another thing to consider.


 
I currently use mobile broadband and have no issues with speed though I live out in the sticks now and have little or no contention issues. I have used both wired and wireless providers in the past when it was available where I lived. One problem with the mobile broadband though is that you can really only use it on one computer at a time unless you use something like a Dovado router or some funky combination of internet connection sharing and a wireless or wired hub. 
If you have a wireless signal in your area then that could be the best option - generally more reliable signal in terms of consistent speed than mobile broadband in my experience though I have been left without signal for days at a time when the provider was slow about getting their repair crews to work when on wireless...


----------



## cleverclogs7 (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Braodband with no land line*

i use vodafone 3G 29.99 per month.was very slow when i first got it untill i changed the settings.now its fine.5GB free.then 2cent per MB after that.only once went over the 5GB.


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Braodband with no land line*

I guess you can only try and see what works for you.


----------



## packard (20 Aug 2009)

I use 3 mobile broadband myself and can't complain, they even rang me up last week and after staying with them for a year they are giving me the next 2 months free. Gift!!!


----------



## Cat101 (20 Aug 2009)

I use eircom BB (landline)
but bought the 3pay mobile usb for my son to use on his laptop (He's away a lot)
I bought the prepay one €25 a month/ €10 per week or €5 per day, 
He doesn't use it all the time so a monthly contract would be pointless.
We have no complaints coverage is good etc..
The pay monthly option with 3 mobile is €20 p/m

Other networks..02, Meteor and Vodafone have mobile broadband, so check which network offers the best coverage and deal to suit you.


----------



## foxylady (21 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> I use 3 mobile broadband myself and can't complain, they even rang me up last week and after staying with them for a year they are giving me the next 2 months free. Gift!!!


 

I am also with 3 over a year, but didnt get any free months off them . Got a new modem off them and that has since broken and they wont repair it so its bye bye 3 from me


----------

